# I made a cute dress



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

This is Jinxy's new dress. I finished it yesterday.  I admit that I never expected to make such a cute outfit! I'm very happy about it.

I'll post more pics in the pictures section.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

that is such a cute dress!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

aww what a princess she looks too, well done the dress looks great.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

How to make the dress lol

You will need a pair of socks (yes socks) and 2 circular pieces (30cm diameter) of tulle (tutu fabric). Ribons, beats, buttons etc for decoration.

If you have a tiny chi/puppy then maybe one sock is enough for the top part of the dress, also known as jumper. lol You just cut the sock above the ankle, makes a tube, and also two tiny holes for the front legs.

I used a pair of socks for Jinxy's 'jumper'. I cut each sock right at the ankle, about 5 inches long. Then I cut each tube on one side. This way you end up with two rectangles. You sew them together to make a tube big enough for your chi. You make two holes for the legs. 

I cut out a smaller circle, (I think it was about 20cm diameter) in the centre of each tulle. Just make sure that the diameter of the hole is bigger than the diameter of the tube (jumper). This way the tutu will be a little wavy and cuter. Sew the tulle on the jumper and transform it to a dress lol. 

I don't think I explained it very well. Sorry, I tried my best.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

so you made that from a sock !! WOW im even more inpressed, i would never have thought, that was a sock!! lol


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

A pale yellow sock! lol


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

That is so adorable!   You did a great job.


----------



## dollhouse (Sep 20, 2005)

awww. i wish i knew how to make dresses like that.. i luv it..


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you guys!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

That is adorable! I can't believe it was made from socks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

wow, I too would never have guessed that was made from a sock!!!
There's something else I might have a go at!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Hehehe!
I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

What a cute dress! You're talented. I can't sew like this.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Jinxy looks a doll - gorgeous dress Kat xx


----------



## Lucy is my Girl (Jul 4, 2006)

Cute dress you did a great job!!!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful dress! Well done. Wish I could make something like that for my girls, but I'm useless at anything crafty! Jinxy makes a wonderful model! Fran


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, Guess what i did last night??
I cut up an old sock lol.
Put some pink ribbon, flowers and coloured trimming on it. Doesnt look too bad.
Next time I go to town I'll get some tulle. I'll take a piccy soon as i figure out how to ...

thanks for the info on how to do it though, mine isnt half way as nice as yours, and i dont actually have a chi *YET* but the hubby is away so i thought it would give me something to do.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Practice makes perfect I say...so don't give up if the first dress doesn't turn out they way you expected. Keep on trying!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Sinead-Rocky said:


> Jinxy looks a doll - gorgeous dress Kat xx


It would be lovely on Pixie!  :coolwink:


----------

